# Un tranquillo week-end di paura (parte 1)



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2014)

Chiudo la comunicazione, appoggio il mio super fantasmagorico super2 phablet tutto brillantinato sulla tavola e guardo con aria severa Mattia, che rimane con la forchetta a mezz'aria e  sposta subito gli occhi in quelli adoranti della sua gatta preferita (seduta alla sua destra. Io capotavola. In sostanza sono tutti alla mia destra. Oddio...ho i deliri teologici), che ovviamente comincia a troieggiare mentre le sussurra suadente -Siamo nella merda fino al collo mi sa.- poi torna a guardare me -giuro che questa volta non ho fatto niente e nemmeno lei anche se sostieni sia sua la pipì trovata nel tuo bagno, ma in fondo sei un arpia con lei, non la fai uscire quando vuole e non le dai mai tutte quelle puttanate che le piacciono tanto e che io le compro di nascosto...oh cazzo...-
-Le compri di nascosto le scatolette skifidor?- scatto.
-No...io? Mai detto...ti compro le scatolette Amorina? Vedi Tebe? Anche lei dice di no...-
Mi appoggio allo schienale della sedia e..MAAAOOOO!
Cristo. Ne ho sogliolato uno. Vabbè. Ne rimangono un sacco. Gatti ovunque. 
Ma la questione è un'altra. -Mattia. Abbiamo un problema.- decido di cantarmela subito - Mio padre viene qui. Dopodomani. Sta due giorni.-
Attimo  di gelo&paura.
-Victor il vampiro?-
-Esatto. Il Patriarca. Lui.-
-Non è uno scherzo stupido dei tuoi, vero?-
-Ti pare stia scherzando?-
Si alza da tavola. Sparisce in salotto. Lo sento armeggiare al pc e poi.
Sinfonia N. 5 di Beethoven, sparata modello discoteca.
Rido, e lo raggiungo
-Ma guarda che sei kreti duro.-
-Mi pompo psicologicamente. Va in albergo vero?-
-Ovvio. Questa cosa è un dogma. Vieni con me in aeroporto a prenderlo?-
Paura fifa nei suoi occhi -Devo?-
-No. Meglio che ti godi gli ultimi momenti sereni, perchè poi faremo due giorni d'inferno.-


Arrivo all'aeroporto. Vago svampita fra i terminal e finalmente vedo il volo atterrato.
Mi piazzo un po' lontana dalla folla, tanto (sembra da film, ma è verissima) appena il patriarca esce.
Mi vede. E io lo vedo. Sempre stato così.
Una catena invisibile proprio fra me e lui, anche quando siamo stati anni senza parlarci.
La gente comincia ad uscire e… cvd. 
Mi sorride trascinando il trolley. Lo ricambio e cammino verso di lui. Ci abbracciamo e avviamo abbracciati verso il parcheggio. 
-Hai i capelli troppo lunghi e troppo ricci.-  
-Si papà, lo so. Non ho avuto tempo di andare dal parrucchiere. Andrò prossima settimana. Giuro.-
-E…coso…Carmelo…Salvatore…a si. Mattia…non c'è?-
-No, ma per la tua gioia è a casa che ci sta aspettando. Abbiamo invitato anche i suoi. Ovvero i tuoi consuceri per una bellissima serata tutti insieme e in più mi sono permessa di promettere che cucinerai la vera bagnacouda, quella che faceva nonna e che tu replichi così bene. Quindi, adesso, razziamo verso il  super a fare la spesa.-
-I...consuoceri?- sibila mentre sale in macchina e con gesti misurati si mette la cintura di sicurezza. Non sono ancora nemmeno seduta che già tenta di allacciare anche la mia.
-Si papino i consuoceri. Lo so che sei felice ma l'inferno è un po' per uno...-
Respira forte -D'accordo. Immagino che non si sia potuto fare diversamente.-
-Eddai che pittima sei. Alla fine ti diverti sempre, per quanto la parola divertimento stona un po' nella situazione.-
-Parti per favore, non intendo arrivare in albergo troppo tardi.-
-Ok. Super?-
-Super. Vi farò la bagnacouda migliore che avete mai assaggiato.-
-Ti ricordo che i napulè non sanno nemmeno cosa sia la bagnacouda.-
Un' attimo di silenzio e poi.-
-Barbari.-


Un ora dopo siamo al suo albergo.
Lo accompagno in camera e mentre armeggia in bagno io, da brava bambina, siedo alla scrivania ad aspettarlo.
-Sei troppo magra.- mi dice dal bagno. Alzo gli occhi al cielo. Mi che palle.
-Si papino lo so. E’ da quando sono nata che sono troppo magra ma hai sempre detto che era tutta salute.-
-I bambini grassi non sono sani e tu eri una bambina magra ma sana.-
-Secondo il principio della selezione della specie. Ho visto il mio primo antibiotico a dodici anni, e un antipiretico solo dopo 40 di febbre.-
-Sei tutta anticorpi infatti. Quando hai fatto le ultime analisi generiche?-
Minchia. E’ andato in picco salutistico. E’ convinto che io diventerò diabetica, quindi se lo conosco…
Aiuto. Fermatelo. Ora uscirà dal bagno con quella sua cazzo di siringa-spara-aghi-nelle-dita e dirà : meglio controllare la glicemia.
-Sai Tebe, meglio che ti controlli la glicemia.-
Abbattetelo. 
Arriva con la siringa spara aghi, armeggia un po’ e prima che io riesca a scappare mi arpiona una mano, mi spacca il dito indice per allungarlo (avevo chiuso la mano a pugno e che cazzo) e poi.
ZACK!
E ZACK!
RIZACK!
E TRIZACK!
Riesco a liberarmi con gli occhi da matta- Ma sei fuori? Mi hai colabrolato il dito! Ma ahia!-
-Devo premere di più. Non esce sangue.-
-Ma anche no! Basta!-
-Dammi un altro dito.-
-No!-
-Tebe non discutere.- e allunga una mano aspettando la mia.
Che palle. L’unico uomo che riesce sempre o quasi a farmi fare quello che vuole. Una maledizione. Sembro rincoglionita davanti a lui, ma solo negli ultimi anni. Prima era tutta una discussione e una sfida al suo potere che tentava di impormi.
Oggi invece…nà pezza.
Lentamente gli porgo il dito medio. Lui sorride leggermente e 
SUPERZACK!
-Finalmente un po’ di sangue…-
-Ma come un po’ di sangue! Mi dovranno dare dei punti!-
Ridiamo e mentre aspettiamo il valore glicemico…
Paura fifa al cubo maximo.
E si. Perché un ora prima mi ero magnata tre bacetti peruigina di nascosto (lui non approva) e quindi…
Ho pregato il dio dei pannocchioni, giurando che se appariva la glicemia meno di 100, non avrei più sputato sullo zerbino di una certa vicina, almeno per una settimana. (lo so. Non è fine ma se lo merita. E poi lo sputo vendicativo ha un suo perché. Se ricordate ho sempre suggerito di sputare nella minestra dei fedifraghi. Anche nella pastasciutta in verità, ma la minestra rende di più per me)
Finalmente arriva il responso, tramite un sinistro bip bip proveniente da una macchinetta nera sicuramente disegnata da Darth Fener.
Lui guarda. Guarda ancora, poi, dirigendosi verso la porta dice.
-82. Ottimo. Andiamo al super-


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2014)

che belli i papà.


----------

